# AI reds



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Anybody thinking about hitting Assateague this weekend? The run is on and the water temps look good.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Not sure that "run" is the right word. It typically takes many, many hours of hard fishing to put a red on the beach.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Hummm*

Tempted to try my luck with the "red boys", never fish for red so nee to do some reading for tips and tricks :fishing:
and need to work in convince the family that AI it is a great place for the weekend I keep the hope for the first red for Me this year, but I know I have to work some hours at the sand:fishing::fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> Not sure that "run" is the right word. It typically takes many, many hours of hard fishing to put a red on the beach.


Really???


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There are no guarantees in life or fishing. Just saying that the odds are looking up.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Fishbreath said:


> Really???


Fishbreath, as long as you bring me along you'll catch fish ...it's been a great year for me so far .


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*No Reds yet*

They havent even shown up in Va yet i was there this pass weekend knowone has caught any yet


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

one was caught last night. first ive heard of for AI this year.......


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveZ said:


> Not sure that "run" is the right word. It typically takes many, many hours of hard fishing to put a red on the beach.


Geez you make it seem like the Quest for the Holy Grail. Maybe A different spot might help  :beer:


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Tracker16 said:


> Geez you make it seem like the Quest for the Holy Grail. Maybe A different spot might help  :beer:


opcorn:


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Tracker16 said:


> il. Maybe A different spot might help


Help? I don't need no help. I'm perfectly content to fish Assateague...and I put my share of fish on the beach. All I'm sayin' is that drum fishin' ain't like fishin' for snappers or sissy fish.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> Fishbreath, as long as you bring me along you'll catch fish ...it's been a great year for me so far .


No doubt about it Trevor. You're on fire this year!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> Help? I don't need no help. I'm perfectly content to fish Assateague...and I put my share of fish on the beach. All I'm sayin' is that drum fishin' ain't like fishin' for snappers or sissy fish.


Hey Steve, we know what you meant, just playing with ya. There are folks that have been trying for years to put a big spot tail on the beach and others have just lucked out and gotten one on their first trip. Go figure. Dirty bastages!  But, as Flea said, right now, the chances are improved. :beer: Cheers!


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> But, as Flea said, right now, the chances are improved.


Well, yeah. Ya gotta fish when the fish are there. I'm leaving in the morning for at least three weeks...surely would not do that if there were NO fish. I've been quite successful at Assateague but I've also had many, many fishless days. Compare that to some of those blue blitzes when ya catch until you've had enuff. Or a double digit striper day...had a 16 fish day this spring and followed that up with 14 fish several days later. I'd trade a single red for all of those sissy fish! It's all good...but gimme a red any day. You just gotta be prepared to fish long & hard...my .02.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> It's all good...but gimme a red any day. You just gotta be prepared to fish long & hard...my .02.


Yep.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's the hardest thing for newbies to realize. You can put weeks--hell years--into catching a single big fish. It's deceptive to see pictures and successful reports without realizing how much effort went into it.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

sand flea said:


> That's the hardest thing for newbies to realize. You can put weeks--hell years--into catching a single big fish. It's deceptive to see pictures and successful reports without realizing how much effort went into it.


Amen!


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

sand flea said:


> Anybody thinking about hitting Assateague this weekend? The run is on and the water temps look good.


I wish I could but I booked a week late, hopefully the temps and "fish" hold till next weekend. I'll be there the 23 - 26 to try my luck.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Probably next week be better than this week. Just sayin'...

Taking off in a few minutes. Hope all the drum fishers, both old hands and newbies, have a great season. I know I intend to...


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*red run*

i will be there on the 17th for a week and i will put some time in on the beach...good the hear that some reds have been caught....JS


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Steves right*

it aint a sissy fish the for sure


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Hmmmm*

I'd love to be there but this weekend is the tourny at AI....it'll be packed...and I hate crowds


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

going down on the 25th


----------



## ONESHOT (Jul 15, 2010)

Fished AI monday and wednesday, no reds, skate and rays, lots of small bluefish. monday wind switched to the west, flys were terrible. wednesday was great on the beach, mosquitos almost sucked me dry at the air pumps. i won't go back out until after the tournament, and i don' care for weekends, unless you just want to look at all the "eye candy". JOHN


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm with you John. I'm going down one week from now ,next Thursday after work. Will stay till sunday. I'm really pumped up to fish my newest rod/reel. I have always been a Penn guy and I had to give the new Silverado a try. My oldest boy needed something new, so I had an excuse for Momma Bear.For those of you that are going down this weekend, Good luck holding with the High Surf they're calling for . Better get some Sputniks.... Happy Fishing to all and to all a good night.:fishing:


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Last week of September, beginning of October always been a "good time" for me there, then, mid-November is holy land. Love striper at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*Ocean City Bike Weekend*

Good luck if you guys decide upon tackling AI. It's biker week in Ocean City as I heard a spot on the radio about the get-together. http://delmarvabikeweek.com/index.html


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Biker week isn't a problem in OC. Besides, you bypass all that and head to AI. Then again, if you like bikes, there are a lot to see and the babes that go with them...


----------

